# 451 or 452



## cidd11 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a XD 45 ACP
Just started reloading, I went to get 45 acp 230gr 451. But all they had was the 452. I didn't think they would work, thinking there for the Colt 45. But the guy at the counter said they will work in the ACP. 
Well most every one of them jam in the gun. 
Is the 452, to big? Any other ideas?


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Colt SAA shoot best with .454 bullets while the spaghetti fakes require .452 bullets. 45 ACPs shoot best with jacketed bullets that are .451 diameter. However, some can handle .452 cast bullets.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

cidd11 said:


> I have a XD 45 ACP
> Just started reloading, I went to get 45 acp 230gr 451. But all they had was the 452. I didn't think they would work, thinking there for the Colt 45. But the guy at the counter said they will work in the ACP.
> Well most every one of them jam in the gun.
> Is the 452, to big? Any other ideas?


Cidd, I have 2 diffrent 45 ACP pistols, 1 is an old colt, the other is a Kimber. For the most part, I shoot 452 Hard casts and they work just fine. For defense loads I use a 452 200 gr HP. The thing I have found with the ACP jamming, i.e fail to go into battery is using a seating combo crimp die. I got rid of 99 % of my fail to feed or fail to go into battery by switching to a seater die, then going to a taper crimp die on my progressive. The other problem you may be having is by seating the rounds out to far, thus engaing the lands before the slide is all the way home. I made this mistake too. Try seating a little deeper and get a taper crimp die and all of your problems should go bye bye. The guy at the counter was right, 451 or 452 should function just fine.

Swifty


----------

